# Anyone have a pic of tank with blackwater extract?



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anyone have a pic of a tank with blackwater extract/peat? I was just wondering how the tank looks with it in. I'm thinking of using the tetra blackwater extract for the minerals and stuff, and peat granules in the filter for the coloring. Anyone have pix??


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

dont got a pic but watch your ph it shoots way down i would like to have it in my but my ph is already at 6.0


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> dont got a pic but watch your ph it shoots way down i would like to have it in my but my ph is already at 6.0
> [snapback]1188092[/snapback]​


Not always.

If you have water with a good buffer it will not effect pH that much, if any.

In your situation, yes, even looking at your tank the wrong way could lead to a pH drop.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > dont got a pic but watch your ph it shoots way down i would like to have it in my but my ph is already at 6.0
> ...


Hm, i've heard in some cases the ph doesnt even drop, or just a slight bit. Well I dont know if I buffered my water or not, all the chems i have are just the water conditioners novaqua, amquel, and stress zymel. My ph is a 7.6, do you think it's safe to use blackwater extract?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

jesterx626 said:


> Hm, i've heard in some cases the ph doesnt even drop, or just a slight bit. Well I dont know if I buffered my water or not, all the chems i have are just the water conditioners novaqua, amquel, and stress zymel. My ph is a 7.6, do you think it's safe to use blackwater extract?
> [snapback]1188311[/snapback]​


Buffering has nothing to do with the additives you have used thus far. It has to do with the KH (carbonate hardness) of the water.

In alot of cases, a pH of 7.6 will have a decent buffering capacity, but this is not always the case.


In most situations, this is a good thing to remember: for new keepers

pH tell you if the water is acidic or basic.

KH will tell you the buffering capacity (higher the number the higher the buffer)

GH will tell you the hardness.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> jesterx626 said:
> 
> 
> > Hm, i've heard in some cases the ph doesnt even drop, or just a slight bit. Well I dont know if I buffered my water or not, all the chems i have are just the water conditioners novaqua, amquel, and stress zymel. My ph is a 7.6, do you think it's safe to use blackwater extract?
> ...


hmm interesting. Do I need to buffer my water? Because I don't think I have the test to check KH or GH or If I even need them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

jesterx626 said:


> hmm interesting. Do I need to buffer my water? Because I don't think I have the test to check KH or GH or If I even need them. Thanks for the info.
> [snapback]1188714[/snapback]​


I personally like to know the full specs of my water before I use products that could cause a pH fluctuation.

You can get the Aquarium Pharmaceuticals GH/KH test kit for under $5. Thats cheap insurance in my mind to have before you use the stuff.

Plus honestly, it never hurts to know whats going on with your water.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

jesterx626 said:


> hmm interesting. Do I need to buffer my water? Because I don't think I have the test to check KH or GH or If I even need them. Thanks for the info.
> [snapback]1188714[/snapback]​


I personally like to know the full specs of my water before I use products that could cause a pH fluctuation.

You can get the Aquarium Pharmaceuticals GH/KH test kit for under $5. Thats cheap insurance in my mind to have before you use the stuff.

Plus honestly, it never hurts to know whats going on with your water. I don't see it causing a swing in your case, but I'm not going to tell you to go ahead and do it without knowing the facts. I don't wanna any loss of fish on my conscience.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

i'll hold my thoughts on buying that stuff for now until get get that kit. thanks alot.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

here is a pic of my tank after a 100% water change, and then one where its only had 10-20% changes weekly for 3 months. the staining occured when my driftwood began to leech its tannins into the water.

View attachment 75992


View attachment 75993


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

i definately like that look from ur 2nd pic.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

My tank never did that.. I soaked my driftwood in some water for about 10 minutes and threw it in my tank. Didnt do nothing to the water


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

dipset.taliban said:


> My tank never did that.. I soaked my driftwood in some water for about 10 minutes and threw it in my tank. Didnt do nothing to the water
> [snapback]1189899[/snapback]​


I think there were no more tannins in your driftwood.


----------

